# Donde consegir pulsador dpdt



## xicofilth (Jun 19, 2008)

hola 
saben quiero hacer un pedal y no he podido conseguir un pulsador dpdt aqui en chile
si alguien es de aqui de chile
me puede decir donde comprarlo
xao que ten bien


----------



## Gabf (Jun 20, 2008)

Lo que te recomiendo es que vallas a todas als casas de electronica y preguntes. Capaz que no lo tienen pero si mucha gente pregunta lo empiezan a traer. aca paso algo parecido y ahora lo comercializan en al menos 1 lugar de parana (una calle donde se ubican las casas de electronica)

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

En muchas tiendas de mi localidad ni siquiera saben lo que venden, y si les preguntan por un pulsador dpdt seguramente van a decir que no lo tienen. Lo mejor es dirigirse a la vitrina de los pulsadores y buscarlo uno mismo. 

xicofilth, sabes realmente como es un pulsador dpdt?

En esta pagina te dicen como hacer un pulsador dpd de trabajo pesado con un dpdt sencillo

http://www.pisotones.com/EconoStomp/EconoStomp.htm

Saludos.


----------



## orbuorus (Jun 24, 2008)

entra a ww.mex.cl

los venden a $2500 ,tienen cajas tambien 
pero las venden a $4000
yo consulte en una hojalateria y me cobran $600 
jaja

pero ovbiamente son muy distintos, el de mex es pro
el de la hojalateria aun no lo veo hoy recien fui a consultar.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 25, 2008)

Bueno yo toco guitarra y he hecho bypass para efectos usando un flip flop tipo T y un switch analogo digital cmos 4016 no tengo el circuito aqui pero ese arreglo lo usan muchos pedales que no tienen un pulsador dpdt mecanico como eran los efectos originales de los años 70,si abres uno de estos DOD o similares un pequeño pulsador del tipo usado en muchos de los radios baratos actuales en donde se usan para cambiar de estacion o volumen,este pulsador actua sobre un FF tipo t (cambia de estado cada pulso) y con una logica de inversores usa los 4 switch analogos digitales del 4016 o 4066 para dejar pasar la señal de guitarra o la salida del efecto segun se quiera un led indica el estado.
Sin embargo hay una solución mas rapida usando un relay pequeño de 9 voltios y doble contacto el circuito es el siguiente,esta en adjunto y ojala salga es facil de entender y construir


----------



## Hector Perriere G. (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola, yo tambien soy de chile, y fabrico pedales pero sin fines comerciales, solo para mi y mis amigos musicos aficionados, estos switch los puedes encontrar en queen instrumentos en Santiago, prueba esta direccion:  http://queeninstrumentosmusicales.cl/ valen $4.500.- si no me equivoco, lo que es bastante barato ya que son muy escasos, en Punta Arenas de donde soy ni los conocen en las tiendas de electronica.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 29, 2009)

En Santiago se encuentra el barrio electronico del Area Sur :San Diego desde Avda.Matta hacia el Norte,son 05 cuadras de locales por ambas aceras,incluidas sus ''Galerias Sur'',te recomiendo,por atensión y precios ''Electronica Ibarra''.En cuanto a lo relacionado con el remplazo de un switch original por uno del tipo plastico,visita:   http://www.plexilandia.cl/foro/viewtopic.php?t=8058  foro en el que se adapto ingeniosamente un economico switch''alternativo''y la tambien ''alternativa caja'' que contendra el efecto.


----------



## algp (May 1, 2009)

Yo apoyo la solucion alternativa propuesta por mi paisano Jorge Flores. Si ves diagramas de efectos y pedales comerciales de distorsion y otros, encontraras que la mayor parte emplean boton pulsador simple ( normalmente abierto ), con un circuito que cambia su estado ( Alto, Bajo ) al pulsar el boton pulsador, y uno o mas conmutadores electronicos de audio, usualmente basados en jfet ( Pocos he visto basados en 4016 o 4066 , pero algunos creo que hay ).

Son muy pocos los que emplean conmutadores mecanicos spdt.

Mira algunos diagramas de estos enlaces y fijate en la parte del circuito que va conectado al boton pulsador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/

Suerte.


----------



## gonmet (Jul 7, 2009)

Buenas a todos.
Aprovechando este mismo tema (y no crear uno nuevo), quisiera que me ayudaran en lo siguiente:
Hice un pedal de distorsión metalzone y tengo problemas en el switch, ya que los fets que realizan 
el bypass (utilicé bf245) no logran un switch propiamente dicho si no mas bién un cambio de volumen.
O sea cuando el sonido debería ser limpio se escucha de fondo un sonido distorsionado de bajo volumen
No sé realmente si el problema son los fets o si hay algún error en el circuito. 
Si el problema son los fets. ¿Cuales otros me recomiendan? 
gracias


----------



## algp (Jul 8, 2009)

Es casi seguro que el problema son los fets.

Si comparas el datasheet del BF245, con el datasheet del 2SK118, podras ver que el Vgs ( off ) del 2SK118 es mucho menor ( -5V max contra -8V max del BF245 ).

2SK30A, o J113 tambien te podrian servir ( son usados en algunos pedales comerciales ).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo mismo lo puedes reciclar de una placa vieja.


----------



## gonmet (Jul 9, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Y aprovecho para consultar:
¿que otro fet podría utilizar?, ya que los que me han nombrado no los consigo (acá en gualeguaychu). 
Y he intentado con muchos otros fets, pero no consigo ninguno.

También busqué entre las porquerías que tengo (placas viejas)
Si pudieran ayudarme se los agradeceré


----------



## chacarock (Ago 10, 2009)

holam chicos, queria saber, si alguno de ustedes o JJorge Flores, si esque anda por aca, podria aondar un poquito acerca del tema del conmutador con flipflop tipo te que se mensiono, ya que es bastante interesante y ademas, en mi ciudad no se consiguen los 3pdt


un saludo y desde ya gracias


----------



## buscandolapulga (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola, me llamo Nico, soy nuevo en el foro, y de casualidad vi este tema abierto, ya se que es de hace meses, pero justamente hace unos dias estuve por radio oeste, y tienen los dpdt a algo asi de 3 dolares, me fije y en mercadolibre hay alguien que los vende exactamente los mismos a mas de 25 pesos, ojala les sirva el dato! saludos! 

les dejo la pagina, tienen lista de precios tambien aunqeu no se si estara actualizada! http://www.radio-oeste.com/


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 7, 2009)

pedona pero el tema es que lo bucan en chile ya paso mas de uño que el post ya esta asi que lla lo consiguieron gracias por tu aporte

saludos.


----------



## cristian255 (Mar 19, 2010)

hola aca les traigo la solucion al molesto dpdt pasen por mi post en...

*2.1* Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica* no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

Edición por Cacho (copy/paste del original):

Hola, aca les traigo algo incrible como veran los pedales de guitarra usan una maldita llave pulsadora llamada DPDT o la codiciada 3PDT, pero como nosotros los Argentinos no conseguimos ese switch o se consigue a precios muy altos nos ingeniamos para usar lo siguiente: 

EL CIRCUITO MULTIPLEXOR DE LOS PEDALES BOSS 

Por lo visto hasta a los de boss se les hizo difícil conseguir el boton jejee, na ellos inventaron este sistema para no perder tiempo a la hora de conmutar entre la guitarra limpia y el efecto, los que tienen un pedal Boss entenderan que los mismos son muy rapidos a la hora de cambiar entre el efecto y el clean, bueno aca entonces les doy el esquema del circuito que utilizan estos pedales. 
El circuito utiliza un Flip - Flop con dos transistores J-Fet de canal N claro los transistores no son los originales fueron cambiados en el layout son los Bf245 pero pueden ser tranquilamente unos Mpf102 que son muy faciles de conseguir pero ojo el patillaje es al reves del Bf245, el sistema de llave tambien lo produce con un fet y en el ultimo sector tambien usa un J-fet como buffer, sin mas que decir he aqui el esquema 








Layout:




Las partes que dicen  
FXin: entrada del efecto 
In: entrada de la Viola 
Fxout: salida del efecto 
Out: salida de la viola 
0V: cable negativo 
+V: cable de alimentacion de 9v 
Pb: switch abierto 


Lista de componentes:





PCB:









http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4981379/Switch-Multiplexor-de-los-pedales-Boss.html


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 23, 2010)

una preguntota respecto al circuito de bypass que postearon, el diodo zenner (D4) es de 3 volts a 1 watts o a 1/2 watt??? o es de 3.1 v??? me confundí ... :s


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 23, 2010)

ezugaru dijo:


> una preguntota respecto al circuito de bypass que postearon, el diodo zenner (D4) es de 3 volts a 1 watts o a 1/2 watt??? o es de 3.1 v??? me confundí ... :s


el diodo zener es de 3.1v


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias por aclararme la duda jejeje


----------

